# indoor wood rack



## john11756 (Sep 20, 2014)

*This is my second season with my wood stove. I use to stack as much wood as I could on the floor and the wood would end up  all over the place. So I started looking around on the web for a wood  rack. The ones I liked are way to expensive, so this is what I came up with. i used  slotted angle iron , bunch of nuts bolts and screws. I ripped down some old wood from a shipping crate that I found and trimmed the rack. I still need to put some cross bracing in. I should get two to three days before I reload the rack.*


----------



## Rossco (Sep 20, 2014)

Perfect. I gun for 4 days worth next to the stove. 

I have allot in the wood room but I won't reload it once depleted. Spiders. Don't bother me but the 'hates much'


----------



## john11756 (Sep 20, 2014)

thanks.it would be great if I could get four days out of this once it piled up. I have a shitload of spiders already in my house. the other day one ran across my desk it was huge. bugs don't bother me but my girl freak's out. I lmao when she does.
its getting cold out and the are looking for a warm spot.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Sep 21, 2014)

I made this out of pallets last winter. It doesn't hold but a day or so but that's about all I had the space for. I figured why not put the free pallets to use instead of buying something.


----------



## john11756 (Oct 2, 2014)

hi all. wanted to share my finished product.stained and applied some polyurethane.
stands 7ft tall 27 inch W 15 inch D.hey rebel nice stand duel purpose.i built a coffee table out of pallets but no stain.


----------



## bill2500hd (Oct 2, 2014)

john11756 said:


> hi all. wanted to share my finished product.stained and applied some polyurethane.
> stands 7ft tall 27 inch W 15 inch D.hey rebel nice stand duel purpose.i built a coffee table out of pallets but no stain.
> 
> 
> ...








 Like the rack you made looks good where it is. Here's one I made, like to play with metal and stained glass. Have three (wood) on the porch where I keep wood I want to burn


----------



## midwestcoast (Oct 2, 2014)

Well shizz, I officially feel inadequate with my 2 recycling bins beside the stove.


----------



## john11756 (Oct 2, 2014)

thanks bill, your stand is sweet no welder here just yet but def in the future.
aww midwestcoast don't feel that way. build yourself something wasn't all that hard to do, just took a couple weekends.
this is what i did last season


----------



## Sconnie Burner (Oct 2, 2014)

Here's one I built with the $15 brackets and a couple stud 2x4's I burnished with a propane tourch. Probably $25 invested with screws. And I was able to make it the exact length I wanted it. Hopefully it will hold a week or so worth!


----------



## Rebelduckman (Oct 2, 2014)

john11756 said:


> hi all. wanted to share my finished product.stained and applied some polyurethane.
> stands 7ft tall 27 inch W 15 inch D.hey rebel nice stand duel purpose.i built a coffee table out of pallets but no stain.
> 
> 
> ...



That looks great. I've built a coffee table or two and some wine racks. Here are a couple pics


----------



## jillybeansisme (Oct 3, 2014)

You guys have built some great things.  Now, as to the  spiders (yes, they're great outside) . . . does anybody spray?


----------



## john11756 (Oct 3, 2014)

no bug spraying here, i usually go on a spider cricket hunt when i finish stacking.
i love diy projects some nice stuff guys.


----------



## MI wood guy (Oct 3, 2014)

Wife & I picked this up at local antique show this will be our wood storage next to stove,ill post a pick when we move it inside


----------



## jillybeansisme (Oct 5, 2014)

@john11756 -- Do you use your chain saw on them?  (Guess where this is headed!  )


----------



## john11756 (Oct 6, 2014)

jillybeansisme said:


> @john11756 -- Do you use your chain saw on them?  (Guess where this is headed!  )


nope to small for my "chain saw" I fry  the up cover them in chocolate and eat em


----------



## Craig S. (Oct 6, 2014)

Nicely done.
Hard to come up with something that fits in my den with contemporary decor my wife put together (even the insert is contemporary).  

I have a large plastic storage bin, used for outdoor furniture cushions, right by the sliding door out back.  Holds about 2 days worth or wood.


----------



## jillybeansisme (Oct 7, 2014)

@craigs.  -- that's a great idea!  I might just use it myself.  Hard to tell, though, until I get up there.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Oct 7, 2014)

I use an antique coffee crate....loaded with uglies currently


----------



## MI wood guy (Oct 7, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> View attachment 140574
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats a sweet box!


----------



## gyrfalcon (Oct 7, 2014)

jillybeansisme said:


> You guys have built some great things.  Now, as to the  spiders (yes, they're great outside) . . . does anybody spray?


From what I've read, you have to hit the spiders with the spray or it doesn't work.  I have a dirt floor cellar full of "cellar spiders" (look a lot like Daddy Longlegs) that come up into the kitchen and bathroom by the dozens through various cracks and vents every summer looking for moisture, I guess, and occasional fat round black spiders that frankly gross me out, so I've spent some time looking up how to deal with them and come up empty.  (Anything that comes in with the wood is just coals to Newcastle.)


----------



## jillybeansisme (Oct 7, 2014)

@gryfalcon  Spectracide Bug Kill -- about $6 at Walmart.  Black bottle.  You can get the concentrate and mix it yourself or buy the premixed.  It says spray every 9 months, but I just always spray spring and fall.  If it kills black widows, it should kill "cellar spiders".  I pour it in my sprayer rather than use the pump that comes with it.  IMO, it does a better job than whatever the exterminators use.  It can be used inside or outside and has almost no odor.  You can even use it on your houseplants.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 7, 2014)

Them stupid see through spiders, see them in all cellars, Very aggressive and leave a good welt. Got bit yesterday, them bastards die tomorrow.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Oct 7, 2014)

jillybeansisme said:


> @gryfalcon  Spectracide Bug Kill -- about $6 at Walmart.  Black bottle.  You can get the concentrate and mix it yourself or buy the premixed.  It says spray every 9 months, but I just always spray spring and fall.  If it kills black widows, it should kill "cellar spiders".  I pour it in my sprayer rather than use the pump that comes with it.  IMO, it does a better job than whatever the exterminators use.  It can be used inside or outside and has almost no odor.  You can even use it on your houseplants.


Thanks for the rec.  I'll have to see if I can find it and read the instructions because from what I can find on the Web, it kills only on contact, which doesn't work so good when there are a gazillion of them hanging around in webs draped throughout the cellar!  But I'll check it out.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Oct 7, 2014)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Them stupid see through spiders, see them in all cellars, Very aggressive and leave a good welt. Got bit yesterday, them bastards die tomorrow.


Never had one behave aggressively or bite me, so I'm not sure we're talking about the same bug.  Mine aren't see-through, they're just very flimsy and insubstantial, to the point that I have no problem just squashing them with a finger except for the very large ones.

They don't give me the creeps particularly, I'm just really tired of dealing with them, and I learned my lesson about not doing that vigorously because they reproduce like crazy.


----------



## jillybeansisme (Oct 8, 2014)

Squashing them with your finger?!


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 8, 2014)

gyrfalcon said:


> Never had one behave aggressively or bite me, so I'm not sure we're talking about the same bug.  Mine aren't see-through, they're just very flimsy and insubstantial, to the point that I have no problem just squashing them with a finger except for the very large ones.
> 
> They don't give me the creeps particularly, I'm just really tired of dealing with them, and I learned my lesson about not doing that vigorously because they reproduce like crazy.



I think we are talking about the same ones. The are not aggressive like a dog, more of if you are down there they will actually slowly descend from the rafters, land on you then bite. Most of the time you cant see it, but if the light is right you can see them dropping on you like a cat burglar.


----------



## woodsman416 (Oct 9, 2014)

Some great ideas and nice work here! I built this last year for my indoor wood storage.


----------

